# processor for an old motherboard....



## amruth kiran (Sep 15, 2012)

hey guys!!
i am on the look out for  a good proccesor for my old " INTEL D945GCNL DESKTOP BOARD"
Is the *www.flipkart.com/intel-3-ghz-lga-7...6DZF&ref=108d675f-0186-434e-8e55-69d43d190ef4 enough.....
 thats INTEL E5700.. is it even compatible??
also which chipset does my mobo support?? the LGA 775 OR  the intel 945 chipset?
CHEERS!!


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 15, 2012)

its 945 chip-set...
E5700 is not compatible unfortunately...


----------



## amruth kiran (Sep 15, 2012)

damn.... any good proccesor with the 945 chipset??

hey actually i just checked the desktop board box. the backside had the full description along wit the picture. my board  IS LGA 775!!
its written " for Intel core 2 duo, dual core, pentium , celeron ..." etc range of proccy's!! 
so i might go with the e5700 for 5k.
what say??

*ark.intel.com/products/50369/Intel-Desktop-Board-D945GCNL.html see here.....!!!


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 15, 2012)

amruth kiran said:


> hey guys!!
> i am on the look out for  a good proccesor for my old " INTEL D945GCNL DESKTOP BOARD"
> Is the Intel 3 GHz LGA 775 Dual Core E5700 Processor | Processor | Flipkart.com enough.....
> thats INTEL E5700.. is it even compatible??
> ...



yes, it should be compatible although it is not in the supported CPU list..


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Sep 15, 2012)

I've got my old CPU packed and stored -- E2160 @1.8GHz. PM me for details if you want to buy it.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 15, 2012)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> I've got my old CPU packed and stored -- E2160 @1.8GHz. PM me for details if you want to buy it.



This is not a buy/sell thread where you can make self promotion about the products you want to sell.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Sep 15, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> This is not a buy/sell thread where you can make self promotion about the products you want to sell.



My bad.


----------



## amruth kiran (Sep 15, 2012)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> I've got my old CPU packed and stored -- E2160 @1.8GHz. PM me for details if you want to buy it.



i have the exact cpu. Its was good years ago. So no thanks.  also where can i get the cpu mentioned by me anywhere cheaper?


----------



## topgear (Sep 16, 2012)

local shops may be .. 945/965 mobos needs a bios update to support 45nm cpus.

Anyway, Not sure if this will work for you or not but found these links :

OC e5300 on d945gcnl
Intel Dual Core E5700 3 0GHz 2GB 80GB HD | Computers & Accessories for sale Caloocan | AyosDito.ph


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 16, 2012)

Instead of getting E5700 for 5k, getting Pentium Dual for 3.2k with a H61 board for 2.6k makes more sense. So, for 5.8k you get a much better processor. Just add a 4GB DDR3 RAM for 1.2k and nothing more. Sell of your current motherboard and RAM, say for 1.7k-2k.


----------



## amruth kiran (Sep 16, 2012)

okay maybe.... a g630 + asrock h61m- hvgs about 6200rs might be enough??
i have 2 gb ram ( transcend) and nvidia 9400gt.
played most games till 35 fps. not bad.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 16, 2012)

^^ Good low cost combo.
But I'm not sure about the fps part as I've not used G630 by myself.


----------



## topgear (Sep 17, 2012)

the igpu of Pentium G630 is better than a discrete 9400GT.


----------



## amruth kiran (Sep 17, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ Good low cost combo.
> But I'm not sure about the fps part as I've not used G630 by myself.


 its not the g630 i was talking about, its my current 1.8 ghz dual core.
and the games i played at the least settings.


----------

